# Karpfen in der Warnow?



## Frankko (14. Juni 2005)

Hat einer von Euch schon mal auf Karpfen in der Warnow ( mit Erfolg ) geangelt?

Man hört immer nur über Graskarpfenfänge von Spezialisten, die wochenlang säckeweise Futtermais anfüttern und dann mit Maisboilies auch mal was fangen.

Ich hoffe mal nicht mit diesen Beitrag den Spruch: "Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht"
nicht zu wiederlegen.

Aber wenn man hier mal einen der verschwiegenen Carphunter zum reden bringt, hört man immer nurolgener See, Dudinghausen und Farpen.

Alles stehende Gewässer.

In diesen Zusammenhang an die Rein-, Mosel-, und Elbe- angler: Ist die Flussangelei auf Karpfen komplizierter als gleiches in Seegebieten?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Frankko


----------



## Warius (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

.....


----------



## Kangoo (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

Hallo !!!

Auf jeden Fall gibt es Gute Karpfen in der Warnow. Mußt aber etwas Geduld haben. Und selektiv Angeln, denn Brassen und weißfische fressen Dir kleine und weiche Köder ab. Gute Karpfenreviere sind zwischen Benitzer Eisenbahnbrücke und Schwaan, und Höhe Mistorf.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Frankko (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

Hallo Warius,
das ist ja das schöne an der Warnow, es gibt dort Ecken wo man mit sich, der Natur und den Mücken alleine ist. An übervölkerten Prommenaden (als Angelplatz) bin ich auch nicht interessiert. Die Einschätzung mit den harten Brot kann ich nur aus vollsten Herzen bestätigen.
Bei mir hat sich das, bis jetzt, allerdings auch auf stehende Gewässer bezogen. Daher kann ich die Berichte:" Haken an die Schnur ; Boilie ans Haar ; Bissanzeiger piept nach kurzer Zeit " kaum nachvollziehen.

Wenn sich in der von Dir @Kangoo beschriebenen Ecke auch noch Karpfen befinden werde ich das in 3 Wochen mal antesten ( Angelurlaub ).
Zu DDR- Zeiten gab es einen ganz guten Karpfenbestand in der Warnow (hab ich gelesen), aber in den letzten Jahren wurde nicht ausreichend Fisch zugeführt, so dass die Warnow nicht mehr den Fischreichtum von damals aufweist.
@Kangoo
Wenn Du mal dort unterwegs bist ( an der Warnow )kanst Du Dich mal melden,
ich würde mich freuen.
Vielen Dank
Frankko


----------



## Warius (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

.....


----------



## Frankko (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

@Warius,
wenn die Karpfen noch leben und nicht vor Altersschwäche sterben (Wie es zur Zeit im "Faulen See" bei Schwerin mit den Grasern passiert.) wäre das ja auch noch eine reizvolle Alternative.
Kann ich mir aber nicht Vorstellen, da noch nie ein gewichtiger Bartträger aus der Warnow in Fangstatistiken aufgetaucht ist.
Gruss Frankko


----------



## Burns (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

Hallo


Ich gehe nu auch schon einige Jahre in Schwaan an der Warnow Angeln und bis auf Hecht und Schleie in guten grössen ist bei mir auch noch nichts rausgekommen :/
Man hört aber immer wieder von guten Zanderfängen am Sandgarten und am Benitzer Winkel, meist aber nur im Herbst.

Letztens hat n Kumpel nen Karpfenangler kennengelernt der zugezogen ist und hat n bischen mit ihm geplaudert. Die Karpfenfänge von ihm in der Warow können sich sehenlassen, er hat ihm sogar Fotos gezeigt. Die grössten waren 2 40Pfünder.
Und er meint wer sagt in der Warnow gibts keine Grossen Fische mehr sollte die Angel lieber bei seite packen g*

Ich werde heute auch nochmal starten wir wollen das we durchangeln in Benitz auf der Insel, muss auch gleich los das Boot klarmachen.


Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal beim Angeln


----------



## Frankko (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

@Burns,
Nun bin ich platt.
Vielleicht liegt meine Einschätzung, dass es in der Warnow kaum noch Fische gibt (außer Bleien die ich nicht so verachte wie viele Kollegen) daran, dass ich bis vor ca.2- 3 Jahren eine extrem lange Angelpause aus beruflichen Gründen gemacht hatte. 
Als Kind und Jugendlicher war ich dort oft erfolgreich angeln und wie man weiss werden die Fische mit den verflossenen Jahren der Erinnerung immer grösser und zahlreicher.
Nachdem ich jetzt wieder die Zeit habe diesem Hobby zu frönen, sind die Erfolge an der Warnow eher durchwachsen.
Durch Deinen Beitrag steigt meine Motivation, es ab Mitte Juli ernsthaft zu versuchen, erheblich.
Herzlichen Dank.
Gruss Frankko


----------



## Pilkman (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*



			
				Frankko schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann ich mir aber nicht Vorstellen, da noch nie ein gewichtiger Bartträger aus der Warnow in Fangstatistiken aufgetaucht ist.



Ich denke auch, dass das eher daran liegt, dass erstens wenige Angler spezialisiert an der Warnow auf Karpfen gehen und dass die, die es tun, nicht groß drüber reden und keinen Wert auf eine Nennung in Fangstatistiken und ähnlichem Blödsinn legen. :m

Ich persönlich hab noch nicht an der Warnow auf Karpfen gesessen. In der Schweriner Umgebung hat die Warnow auch noch nicht die Ausmaße, dass sie meiner Meinung nach für Karpfen interessant wäre. Mag aber ein Trugschluss sein, weil ich mich noch nicht genau mit diesem Gewässer befaßt habe; ich ziehe auch die größeren Seen zum Karpfenangeln vor.


----------



## Frankko (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

@Pilkmann
Bestimmt gibt es unter den Schweriner Seen bessere Karpfengewässer als die Warnow.
Bloß um mit Karpfenangeln anzufangen ist ein Gewässer in der Nähe bestimmt besser geeignet als ein unbekannter großer See.
Außerdem suche ich auch etwas Ruhe und die hat man dort.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen See in der Nähe der so Idyllisch ist wie das Bild dort oben. Soll aber nicht heissen das es sowas nicht gibt. Ich hab es halt noch nicht ausfindig gemacht.
Gruss
Frankko


----------



## Kangoo (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

Hallo Frankko und Burns !!!

Das Gejammere vieler Angler es gebe keinen Fisch in der Warnow kann ich auch nicht mehr hören. Das sind aber meistens solche die wie im Hochglanzmagazin Angeln gehen. Will heißen ohne große Mühe also gleich hinterm Auto so.ca 1m vom Ufer geparkt Angeln und ohne großen Zeitaufwand. Ach ja die Sonne muß auch noch scheinen. Und viel Fisch, so alle 5min, sonst ist ja alles Sch....
Natürlich muß man sich die Karpfen erarbeiten. Ein wenig Gewässer- und Fischkenntnis sowie ein bißchen Ausdauer gehören dazu. Dann fängt man auch. Und wenns mal nicht so läuft ist es doch auch schön gewesen in der Natur zu sein.
Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr es versuchen.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Frankko (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

@Kangoo,
von solchen faulen Mitmenschen habe ich auch schon gehört.

Du hast übrigens noch vergessen die Fraktion derer zu beschimpfen die sich erdreisten in einen "Forellenpuff" zu gehen.

Ich sehe dass alles hier als friedlichen Gedanken- und Erfahrungstausch und dazu gehören nunmal auch kritisches Hinterfragen und Zweifeln.
Das siehst Du doch sicherlich auch so.

Im übrigen haben mir die bisherigen Beiträge mehr geholfen als ich anzunehmen hoffte.
Dein erster übrigens mit eingeschlossen.

Hier habe ich übrigens einen Beitrag gefunden, der heute erstellt wurde und das Problem der Fischarmut in einigen Gewässern thematisiert.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54315
Da sich viele Angler dort verewigt haben scheint dieses Problem doch recht real zu sein.

Gruss
Frankko


----------



## CaiPi (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

Hey...nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Beitrag dazu leisten!
Also ich selbst wohne in Schwaan, habe also die Warnow direkt vor der Haustür. Nun liegt es ja nicht fern, dass ich schon einiges mit anderen Freaks, wie mir, versucht habe. Und so kann ich sagen, dass es definitiv möglich ist, in der Oberwarnow Karpfen zu angeln. Fakt ist aber, dass dies mit viel Zeit und Mühe verbunden ist. Als "Insider" würde ich aber doch eher empfehlen, die in der Nähe liegenden Torflöcher aufzusuchen und diese gezielt und mit Ausdauer zu befischen. So möchte ich fast garantieren, dass jeder mit etwas Glück, dort Erfolg haben wird.
PS: Falls ihr Fragen habt, stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Sebaestschen (1. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfen in der Warnow?*

Hallo Leute, ich bin ein begeisterter Karpfenangler. Allerdings bevorzuge ich dazu am liebsten sehr schwierige Gewässer wie die Warnow bei Bützow. Meine besten Erfolge liegen hier leider etwas zurück. Meinen größten Graser fing ich im Jahr 2001 (108cm und 17kg). Jetzt meine Frage an Euch. Gibt es noch Graser oder Karpfen in der Warnow? Lohnt sich ein Ansitz? Wann waren Eure letzten Erfolge? Leider wird die Warnow ja nicht besetzt und so sind die Graser wohl so langsam an Altersschwäche gestorben. Also, wie sind eure Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse mit der Warnow? Ich würde mich über ein paar positive Antworten sehr freuen. Lg Sebaestschen


----------

